# recoil protection



## Cyrius007 (22 Jul 2013)

Hi all,

I'm not in the military yet, but I should be in a matter of few months (just need to clear my eyes medical and the 52 amb will hire me).

Beside of my future PRes career, I'm a business man. A friend (infantry) and me tried some recoil protection device in a hunting trip and we kinda liked the feeling. Here is my question : do you guys use any kind of these device for your job in the CF? Would you like to use some and would it be better to have it right on your skin or integrated in the vest?

Thanks

PS : Yes we are thinking of a new product and I'm sorry for any typo mistakes, English is my second language.


----------



## Shamrock (22 Jul 2013)

I prefer my recoil protection to be vehicle mounted.


----------



## MikeL (22 Jul 2013)

Recoil device? What kind of device did you use? Just some extra padding on your shoulder?  I'm assuming this "device" is to minimize how much recoil you feel after firing a weapon? What weapon system(s) are you thinking of marketing towards? C7/C8 rifles? C6 GPMG? Tac .50?

In my experience of shooting various weapons, I've never required or wanted anything extra either on my skin or on my rig for recoil.


----------



## Wookilar (22 Jul 2013)

And one thing you wouldn't know yet, any kind of recoil pads/gels etc. have to work within the systems that we already have.

Putting a pad into the shoulder of the vest might work very well for recoil, but how does it interact with the rucksack? Helmet? Respirator? 

How does the material hold up in extreme heat/cold? Most gels freeze in the arctic and many of them nearly melt in desert heat.

How about interchangeability? Left vs right handed shooters?


----------



## Teager (22 Jul 2013)

Personally in the field I carry enough kit and from firing the C7/C8/C9 the recoil never bothered me especially with tac vest and body armour on. I think the idea of recoil protection might do better in the civi world as inexperienced shooters may want it when first starting out or using a gun with a bigger recoil, or someone who does a lot of shooting and gets sore afterwards. Just my  :2c:


----------



## Cyrius007 (22 Jul 2013)

We would use a hi-tech shock absorbing material discovered only few years ago. (you will undestand I can't mention it here).
This material is fire retardant and is battle tested in many environment, so I think it's clear for this part. 

We still are in the design of the product, it's why I need you! There is some gel pads you can use with an elastic aroud your chest, some are insert you put in a shirt, etc. I'm looking for a system soldiers will like. There is some pads you can screw or clip on the weapon directly.

As for the weapon, we'll see which ones are in need of some comfort   We already are creating chin pad for long range weapons.

Feel free to add any idea, need, or comment, that's how we design a new product


----------



## NavyShooter (22 Jul 2013)

I wish you the best, but if you're trying to get an "in" then you should probably get in touch with DRDC and help them with the next generation of small arms.

I don't honestly think that today's infantry weapons need much in the way of additional recoil absorption or protection assistance...

NS


----------



## Teager (22 Jul 2013)

If your trying to sell this to the CAF first you need to ask the right questions. I would be asking if there is a need for recoil protection in the CAF? If there is no need for it then I would highly doubt your product would get very far. On the other hand there are lots of non need items issued. The way weapons are advancing they seem to have less and less recoil. As Skeletor already mentioned you should specify which weapons you are looking at for use.

My time in the military I have never heard of any military member complain about any recoil pain or being uncomfortable from shooting.


----------



## JorgSlice (22 Jul 2013)

Teager said:
			
		

> If your trying to sell this to the CAF first you need to ask the right questions. I would be asking if there is a need for recoil protection in the CAF? If there is no need for it then I would highly doubt your product would get very far. On the other hand there are lots of non need items issued. The way weapons are advancing they seem to have less and less recoil. As Skeletor already mentioned you should specify which weapons you are looking at for use.
> 
> My time in the military I have never heard of any military member complain about any recoil pain or being uncomfortable from shooting.



I like recoil, it keeps my mind in reality and reminds me that I'm using a deadly weapon for the purpose to kill those that want to kill me or destroy the Canadian way of life.


----------



## McG (23 Jul 2013)

Why do we need recoil protection?


----------



## PanaEng (23 Jul 2013)

my personal preference is to not have anything extra on my shirt or  on my body; same goes for tac vest. That leaves the wpn itself; yes, we probably could use a better butt plate cushioning but on a 5.56 wpn the recoil is negligible.  That would have come in handy with the FN C1 - still not much of an issue until you fired more that a couple of hundred rounds in an afternoon.
I can't comment on the higher power wpns as I don't use them regularly.
One very important factor is he weight of the material; we already carry too much. Anything that would add weight to clothing (worse if it absorbs and retains water,) equipment and wpns should be looked at carefully.

cheers,
Frank


----------



## Haletown (23 Jul 2013)

Back in the FN era, recoil protection for a heavy range day was two aspirin with breakfast coffee.

Come to think of it, that was the same solution to a day of bumping a heavy rucksack around.

Lightweight, effective and very easy  :nod:


----------



## Jarnhamar (23 Jul 2013)

There is next to no recoil on the C7 and C8 rifles.

The only weapons that have significant recoil are used by snipers and I can't see them being interested in it.


----------



## Cyrius007 (23 Jul 2013)

thank you all for the replies.

We'll probably look more for hunting weapons.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (23 Jul 2013)

I believe he is speaking of the Knoxx stock for hunting rifles and shotguns. I use the Knoxxstock combined with the limbsaver pad for my fabarm (AKA the Wussmaster), but then I am also shooting 3" magnum slugs for bear defense.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (23 Jul 2013)

Me, I'm a recoil junky. 

I have a 45-70 Martini buffalo gun that the previous owner put a shock absorbing stock on. This thing actually accordians into a damper.

I have bought some very nice african hardwood to make a new stock so I can get rid of the sissy apparatus and shoot it the way it was meant to be


----------



## chrisf (23 Jul 2013)

Don't mind the nay Sayers, every good idea has to start somewhere.

The recoil in a c7 is minimal, and definitely not somthing you need protection from. If I spend an afternoon on the trap range with my 870, ill feel it in my shoulder the next day, that's after maybe 125 shots, whereas you can fire a few thousand rounds of a c7 and not even feel it, so don't pitch as protection, pitch it as reduction...

Any reduction in recoil increases the speed of accurate follow up shots.

Now trying to sew something into a shirt or on a tac best or on body armour would be a waste, unless you put it on all three and now you've just added a lot of weight and bulk you don't always need.

Why not flip it around and stick it on the rifle itself? Make a butt pad or a pad that fits between the buffer and the bolt.

Of course, both of those things already exist.

Now I've got a butt pad for my shotgun to reduce recoil, unfortunately I have stubby arms, an I can't hold the gun properly with the butt pad attached, so I don't use it. If its bulky its useless.

Also extra weight is bad. Most of the modern development in firearms has been in decreasing weight to firepower ratio. Nice light weight guns mean we can nail extra cool tactical crap on them.

So if you've got something that's light weight, not bulky, can significantly reduce the already nominal recoil of a c7, and can be made cheap (you wanted to sell to the government right?) then you've got somthing.


----------



## Cyrius007 (23 Jul 2013)

Thx Sig op,

We are designing a but pad  The one we have on the drawing board is 1 cm thick and can absorb as much as 3 cm of what's available on the market. I did not weight it, but we will count in grams, probably not even a pound. I does not absor water (if you soak it for several minutes, it starts absorbing a little bit of water, but dries very quick)
For the cost, I don't know yet, we will have a better idea in a few weeks.

Thanks again


----------



## Colin Parkinson (24 Jul 2013)

Doesn't Magpul offer a buttpad that would fit the C7-8?


----------



## MikeL (24 Jul 2013)

Colin P said:
			
		

> Doesn't Magpul offer a buttpad that would fit the C7-8?



They have a series of stocks that can fit onto the C7/C8 rifle
http://store.magpul.com/category/180

There are also accessories that can be attached to their stocks, but I haven't seen any Magpul accessories that can be attached to our current stock.
http://store.magpul.com/category/31


----------

